# What's your ride?



## MrSpike (Nov 15, 2006)

Who else on here ride's dirtbikes? I currently ride a 2004 Yamaha yz125 2 stroke. Extra's: billet engine casing, FMF shorty, DC sticker kit, gripper seat, triple clamps, 05 sticker's on front and sides. Pics attached

What do you ride? 

Who would be up for a ride day out at menai trails (heathcote rd)


----------



## Ricko (Nov 15, 2006)

nice bike spike, love the graphs on the side of fairing and tank. havent had a bike since i sold my 99 ktm 360 which i would love back but i am a lover of the new yzf426 very nice to ride.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 15, 2006)

got an xr 250, they go forever and ever!


----------



## cam (Nov 15, 2006)

i have a skateboard  nice bike mate


----------



## Ricko (Nov 15, 2006)

Xr's live longer than what we will. i sold one back in 95 that is still going today with only an oil change no servicing or anything yet i have had countless 2 strokes continually blow up. half the time it was rider fault


----------



## freddy (Nov 15, 2006)

yepas same bike, might trade up one day soon(*ish)* when i get round to it... same pic too

05 TTR-125LWE


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 15, 2006)

Ricko, the 2007 yz450f and 250f are white.. 51st aniversary.. like this years 50th aniversary yellow. Pic boy's (and girls).

Who's up for a ride day?

cam: serious posts only please.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 15, 2006)

still have a 98 cr 125 that gos hard!


----------



## Mayo (Nov 15, 2006)

04 ZX6R, sport's exhaust, injector port profiles done, K&N filter ETC


----------



## adbacus (Nov 15, 2006)

96 Duke Monsta n a

89 250cc Yamaharley


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 15, 2006)

i just sold mine bout 6 months ago. TTR125. 
wont be upgrading. will be getting road bike next


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 15, 2006)

I got a 2000 DR 250 (until i get off restrictions anyway) goes ok i guess


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 15, 2006)

rebel buddha! lol


----------



## nook171 (Nov 15, 2006)

this is my 1970 yamaha AG 175 im currently restoring it but it still goes after sitting in my grandads shed for 25 years


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 15, 2006)

I was hoping for more dir tbike pics than road bikes because there have been several road bike threads on here since i have been a member.


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 15, 2006)

I've got a 1977 (same age as me!!!) z650 project still inthe garage, will be racing in Post classic next year.


----------



## Snow1369 (Nov 15, 2006)

Very Nice all, can't wait till im old enough to get my road bike license!


----------



## nook171 (Nov 15, 2006)

lol mine's the oldest dirt bike so far


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Nov 15, 2006)

1969 Triumph bonnieville 750cc
Never ridden it & has been stored since I was about 7yrs old.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 15, 2006)

want a showbag? lol


----------



## Camo (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a 700cc suzuki quad. It goes hard. Godd for the beach which is where i live.

Cameron


----------



## nook171 (Nov 15, 2006)

every one in my family was saying it will never go and i sais i will bet u $200 and they did so i went out brought a new clutch cable oil spark plug and petrol and it went lol after 25 years


----------



## Horsy (Nov 15, 2006)

My ride.


----------



## Camo (Nov 15, 2006)

Sweet ride horsy what turbo you running in that. lol

Cameron


----------



## nook171 (Nov 15, 2006)

it would be 1hp wouldn't it lol


----------



## Camo (Nov 15, 2006)

I dont know it looks like it would be pushing a bit harder than that. lol. Bit of drifting me thinks.

Cameron


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 15, 2006)

do a wheelie horsy!lol


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 15, 2006)

What happened tp seriousn thread on APS? It seems its the newer members are the ones who post like this.


----------



## warp81 (Nov 15, 2006)

looking to get either 1 of the new buells or benellis jus gotta save 4 couple more months! so rare you dont c them on the road at all


----------



## Horsy (Nov 15, 2006)

Haha. We do wheelies all the time but in horse speak, they are called rears. Haha. 
She was a racehorse so don't you doubt her speed.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 15, 2006)

should of put her in the cup then!


----------



## Camo (Nov 15, 2006)

MrSpike said:


> What happened tp seriousn thread on APS? It seems its the newer members are the ones who post like this.



Wow mate we are only having a bit of fun. I also own some horses so no harm done. Chill a bit ok. Very nice horse horsy. Glad you could see the light side of it.

Cameron


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 15, 2006)

Have fun in your own thread, if its about bikes post in this thread otherwise dont.

You want to talk about horses start your own thread

And no i wont chill out this is what makes me really cranky


there my whinge


----------



## Mayo (Nov 15, 2006)

Go for a blat on your bike it always makes me feel better


----------



## Camo (Nov 15, 2006)

lol. Yes i think some fresh air will do you good.

Cameron


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 16, 2006)

Post crap in your own thread, this is about bikes.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 16, 2006)

my dad has a Honda CBR1000 fireblade. 
he races it at qld raceway all the time. its a nice bike. will find a pic.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 16, 2006)

here is a recent pic take a few months ago. and yes, thats me on it. 
he takes me out riding alot.
i hav my learners just gotta get my liscence now and then i will get a baby fireblade. lol


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 16, 2006)

here are some pics of him racing at QLD raceway
first is him with my daughter just before start
second and third pics are on the track


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 16, 2006)

MrSpike said:


> And no i wont chill out this is what makes me really cranky
> 
> 
> there my whinge



lol @ cranky!


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 16, 2006)

MrSpike said:


> Have fun in your own thread, if its about bikes post in this thread otherwise dont.
> 
> You want to talk about horses start your own thread
> 
> ...



There WAS a horse thread! Some people just want more lime light. 
Your bike looks fantastic. 
I wish I had a dirt bike as I would most certainly come out for a ride.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 16, 2006)

Used to ride a wr200 til I sold it to help finance a trip about the place. Be looking for a new bike in the near future. Took a makes bike for a squirt a few days ago and I've been bitten by the bug again.


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 16, 2006)

MrSpike said:


> Have fun in your own thread, if its about bikes post in this thread otherwise dont.
> 
> You want to talk about horses start your own thread
> 
> ...


 
geez i started reading this thread and was entertained and now i go no further after this post.
it's a forum not a fricking dictatorship =p
let's pass the talking stick and mrspike can decide who has it?
I DONT THINK SO, atleast the joke was made in context. This is what makes ME cranky.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 16, 2006)

BOOOOOYYAAHHHHHHH i like big red bikes givme givme NOW


----------



## PeeJay (Nov 16, 2006)

I got a 95 Yamaha YZF750. Live near the GOR so love to ride the twistys!


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 16, 2006)

bloody Jappers lol give me an old norton, Idian or BSA any day of the week.........


----------



## PeeJay (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah but bloody jappers are reliable! lol!


----------



## ex1dic (Nov 16, 2006)

any of you blokes get to rid the hunswick harrab?


----------



## PeeJay (Nov 16, 2006)

i'd love to ride an old BSA, my grandpa had a BSA sidecar back in the day. must've been an animal to operate, it had knobs and levers everywhere!


----------



## B-Factor (Nov 16, 2006)

I ride a Yamaha Raptor 660 2002 quad and a Yamaha 450 quad. The Raptor is done up with the suspension do dads and better breathing with pipe and carb stuff and the 450 is bone stock for now..... While riding we get to see much of the local wildlife and even a desert tortoise now and then. Never a snake though, yet. Probably going too fast...:shock: B-Factor


----------



## Gordon (Nov 16, 2006)

i dont hav a bike but id like a hot pink one thanks.. an make it a lite 1 lol so i can hold it


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 16, 2006)

The only changes I would make, is to add a stubby holder to the bars.


----------



## ex1dic (Nov 16, 2006)

lol i didn't even get to see it


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 17, 2006)

More bikes people!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 17, 2006)

*Gsxr*

Not a dirt bike mate, but i'll post it anyway.This is my old school GSXR 750. Still goes hard for an old girl.
Used to ride a lot of dirt bikes years ago such as xr 75,yz 80, cr 125, it 490 etc but now into road bikes.


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 17, 2006)

*More*



MrSpike said:


> More bikes people!



I think you may have scared people off SPike with you snapping at them.

You did ask what were people's rides. You did not specifically state motorbikes (with engines).

Great thread but IMO I'd say sorry. It's sudden outbursts that we regret later that cause down hill spirals. Sorry for going on. I'll get some pics of my bikes and post them when I get the chance.

Stay cool MrSpike........breath in............and out............breath in..............and out


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 17, 2006)

I ride a car, does that count?


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Ooops*



MrBredli said:


> I ride a car, does that count?



Be carefull there MrB. Your out of line:lol:


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 17, 2006)

Raptor 660, race it on the speedway, 2002 Yamaha R1


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 17, 2006)

This is the R1 its a bit dirty.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 17, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Be carefull there MrB. Your out of line:lol:



I do all the riding in the back seat though!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 17, 2006)

Used to race speedway sidecar. It is my old avatar with the name Adam. 1035cc methanol burners with no brakes!!!! I was the swinger!! 200kph with no brakes, thats fun!!


----------



## Lucas (Nov 17, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Used to race speedway sidecar. It is my old avatar with the name Adam. 1035cc methanol burners with no brakes!!!! I was the swinger!! 200kph with no brakes, thats fun!!


:lol:


Keep your eyes really open.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Spike, want more horse pics?


----------



## Horsy (Nov 17, 2006)

> You did ask what were people's rides. You did not specifically state motorbikes (with engines).



Exactly what I was going to say. You just said "What's your ride" My horse is my ride. Be more specific next time or don't snap at people.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah speedway sidecars tend to make your eyes very WIDE open!!!! The best feeling ever!!!


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 17, 2006)

Actually horsy thats the title if you read the first post the first thin i typed is 'Who else on here rides dirbikes'.

And i snapped because it annoys me when people chit chat in a thread that has a topic, if the chat was about bikes thats fine.

So here it is: THIS THREAD IS ONLY FOR MOTOR BIKES (it would be in bold but all the posting options are gone like bold italic and smillies)


----------



## Lucas (Nov 17, 2006)

My cousin just called to brag. He just bought an immaculate ZZR250 for $100 with rego


----------



## Horsy (Nov 17, 2006)

> Actually horsy thats the title if you read the first post the first thin i typed is 'Who else on here rides dirbikes'.



Yeah, then you said "So what do you guys ride?" and I said my horse.


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 17, 2006)

*Rides*

Was my ride for about 13 years . Not much good in the dirt but I liked it .8)


----------



## Ricko (Nov 17, 2006)

jungletrans does that ccmc stand for what i think it does?? if so are you still with them?


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 17, 2006)

Retired long time . Nuff said .


----------



## Garry2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Currently ride a Suzuki GSF 1200 Bandit but have had a TT 600 and a XT 550.... oh what fun they are.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 17, 2006)

Ricko said:


> jungletrans does that ccmc stand for what i think it does?? if so are you still with them?



whats that all about

wanna fill in the uninitiated


----------



## Lucas (Nov 18, 2006)

CCMC. Think about it


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 18, 2006)

i reserve the right to unintelligibal ignorance


----------



## Lucas (Nov 18, 2006)

it a motorcycle club. I'll say no more out of fear


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah i assumed motocycle club but i was wonderin y u were approaching it that way. and u add to the thought with ur last post......


----------



## Lucas (Nov 18, 2006)

just kidding with that. I'm not too sure but I'm thinking comancheros


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 18, 2006)

haha. okay


----------



## hall91 (Nov 18, 2006)

here mine 06 ktm125sx


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice bike 

A kid i go to school with has on 04 125sx .. another kid flipped it and snapped the fender


----------



## Slateman (Nov 18, 2006)

I have new KLE500 Kawasaki. Only 500km on. Tomorrow is nice day for ride.


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah Slateman! Tomorrow is a good day for a ride, but the old man and I are going o the motorbike show. It was a hard decision.. ride or show.....


----------



## Jakee (Nov 18, 2006)

How much do dirt pocket rockets/ dirt pocket bikes cost ??????


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 19, 2006)

There crap, unless you get a Thumpstar dont bother. One of my mates had a thumpstar and another had an ebay pitboss dirtbike. both 110cc and the ebay bike is just falling apart and keeps on backfiring. The thumpstar held its value.

Thumstar's are around $2,000 mark . Depends on the cc, if it a semi-auto or manual.
Ebay bikes = $600


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Nov 19, 2006)

Thats jap crap for you.
Frames are mig welded together with alot of slag etc.
Brake parts are held together by cheap nuts & bolts.

Buy a genuine honda/kawazaki/yamaha if you intend giving it a hard life


----------



## Lamu22 (Nov 19, 2006)

me and my mate went halfs in one of those ebay bikes(125cc) that we got for $570. (285ea). not intending it to have even half a good bikes life. my mate already has an xr250 and xr80. but its suprisingly goes hard for its size and was a good investment just to thrash. ill upload a pic l8r for yall.

also going for my motorbike licence this wednesday and thursday 22-23 wish me luck 

Lamu


----------



## kwaka_80 (Nov 19, 2006)

i have a cbr250rr... going for my big bike license soon, then ill step up to either a zxr 636, or a gsxr 750 im leaning towards the zxr


----------



## kwaka_80 (Nov 19, 2006)

if you can notice from the scratches it has been layed down


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 19, 2006)

Lamu22, they do go hard, but fall apart so so easy.

Nice bike kwaka


----------



## Slateman (Nov 19, 2006)

MrSpike said:


> Yeah Slateman! Tomorrow is a good day for a ride, but the old man and I are going o the motorbike show. It was a hard decision.. ride or show.....



Well thanks to your post I have been there also and buy new bike shoes and watch to mount on my bar.


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah it was a good day. I loved the trial rider's (the bikes with no seats and the jump up walls)


----------



## PeeJay (Nov 22, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Thats jap crap for you.
> Frames are mig welded together with alot of slag etc.
> Brake parts are held together by cheap nuts & bolts.
> 
> Buy a genuine honda/kawazaki/yamaha if you intend giving it a hard life



oh, so hondas, kawasakis and yamahas arent japanese?


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 22, 2006)

He is refering to the japanense makes that are crap.. that brands that you buy on ebay...


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*New Job*

Hi guys and gals,

Just thought that I would share my new job news. I am no longer a Virgin and have left the airline industry for good. Stuff the rotating shift work. No way to have a family life or any life.

I have got a job that half of you rev heads would love.

I started today and am working for Cat Logistics. Big deal you say. Well we have the contract for Harlet Davidson Australia. I have over 8 Harley's and Buell's in stock. I deal with all the Harley accessories from chrome foot pegs, clocks, gloves, jackets, vests. You name it anything Harley it's in the store.

I have been like a big kid in a candy store. I turned up for work today and found that a young cousin who I don't see that often is my boss. Needless to say that I absoloutely am enjoying myself and having a few Jim Beams at the moment in celebration. Mon to Fri 8:30 to 4:30 with overtime if you want and I won't say the exact figure but it's well over what I was getting.

Sorry for the rant but if you knew how much this means to me having a normal life again after working 14 years of shift work, you would understand. I'm going to deck myself out in all the Harley gear but shoooooosh don't tell the Missus.:lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Your bike*



Slateman said:


> Well thanks to your post I have been there also and buy new bike shoes and watch to mount on my bar.



Is the stuff you bought for your 3 wheel pedal trike SLatey?:lol:


----------



## liebeknecht (Nov 22, 2006)

motard wr450


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Nov 22, 2006)

PeeJay said:


> oh, so hondas, kawasakis and yamahas arent japanese?



I was referring to chinese pocket bikes
(The CAG in particular named after the Italian Cagliari which it was a copy of or as I prefer to call them Chinese Aircooled Garbage lol) They of poor quality as they are mass produced with very little industry standards. As I said the frames are mig welded not tig welded which looks shocking & is covered in slag etc and are easily broken when dropped (no popping wheelies & no jumping). The bolt kits used on them are cheap & easily broken & threaded (not to mention work loose). The brake systems use cables that stretch & weak calipers etc. And the bearings are crap with alot of resistance which holds the bike back from producing the speeds it should. 

Anyone who has raced a pocket bike will tell you to purchase an Italian or European bike because the cags need to be pulled down & almost every part replaced (wheel bearings, bolts, screws, nuts, accelerator & brake cables etc). The only 2 half decent Chinese bikes are the lucky 7 (L7 & F7) and the Banshee SHO. My 1st bike was a Cag, realised how drastic they were & built a lucky 7 aircooled with a full house 52cc stroker, awsome in its class but nothing compared to watercooled. From there I was upgrading to a Banshee SHO 50cc water cooled with imported Polini parts etc but decided to grow up and sold all my stuff


----------

